# New PC build. Please comment



## Pattelino (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello people. 
I've been researching to pick parts for a PC build and it would be great if I could get some feedback from you "real geeks", cause I'm just a geek wannabe 
I'm planning to work mainly with sample libraries, initially not very big projects and, for now, to have libraries on a rotating harddrive  So the parts I've come up with are:


AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor
Asus PRIME B550-PLUS ATX AM4 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
Steinberg UR24C Sound card
(+ perhaps a cheap USB 3 card with non ASMedia chip)


I have Cubase 6(considering upgrading later on)
Current parts I plan to re-use:
Video card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6450 1 GB Video Card
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive


My points of concern are basically:
1 - According to pcpartspicker the parts are compatible but can I count on this? I'm worried that the 32gb memory modules might cause some issues?(I want to be able to expand memory later on, therefore I chose 2x32 and not 4x16)
2 - Is it a bad idea to have sample libraries on a rotating disk even for small to medium projects?(cause 64GB of ram is more than enough for my libraries)
3 - Any other warning signs you might see

Thanks for any feedback you can give me!


----------



## Pictus (Oct 1, 2020)

Now is not the best time to buy as the new Ryzen 5000 is almost here








AMD Ryzen 7 5800X "Vermeer" 8 Core & 16 Thread Zen 3 CPU Benchmark Leaks Out - Faster Than Intel's Fastest Core i9-10900K 10 Core Gaming Chip


The first performance benchmarks of AMD's next-generation Ryzen 7 5800X 8 core and 16 thread "Vermeer" Zen 3 CPU have leaked out.




wccftech.com






Ryzen prefer faster RAM





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info




I prefer the Crucial, but is expensive and this will work fine.








G.Skill TridentZ NEO DDR4 3600 MHz (2x32GB) review


We review what I find to be one of the better looking and properly fast DDR4 memory kits ever. G.Skill TridentZ NEO DDR4, now nicely dense up at 32GB per DIMM module. This TridentZ NEO 64GB (x2 32G... A double data-rate introduction




www.guru3d.com






If you find the default AMD cooler not silent/efficient enough enough. 



Do not forget the tweaks.





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## Pattelino (Oct 1, 2020)

Much thanks 
I had actually planned to get that very cooler. Looks great! I'll definately check out the tweaks when it's time! Thanks!
I hear ya about the faster memory. I'm wondering though, if the ones you mention would give me a lot more than for example Corsair 3600mhz? It's an extra 70$ for the g.skill and I prefer low profile if possible
https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categ...NGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK64GX4M2D3600C18#tab-overview

Also, about the cpu, the new Ryzen you're mentioning seems to arrive at almost double the price of the Ryzen 3600, out of my budget  But I'm sure it'll still crush my 1st gen i7 from 2009.
Otherwise, are you aware of any potential problems regarding my choices?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 1, 2020)

It's a killer build for sure but like @Pictus says, wait for Oct 20th the planned release date for Ryzen 5000. The announcement with Benchmarks I'm sure will come before then as early as Oct. 8th.

"Rumor" has it that it will be in the same price range as the 3700x and 3900x chips which means those chips will go down in price. 

So if you wait, you'll either get a better chip for the same price or the same chip for a lower price.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2020)

I haven't used AMD in a long time, so I can't comment on that. Spinning drives still work, just make sure you don't get anything slower than 7200 rpm and preferably 6 GBs SATA. The bigger the buffer the better. This will work for most of the smaller libraries and some of the bigger ones. I usually put the ones I use the most on SSD and everything else on HDD's.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 1, 2020)

Pattelino said:


> Much thanks
> I had actually planned to get that very cooler. Looks great! I'll definately check out the tweaks when it's time! Thanks!



I am glad to help.


> I hear ya about the faster memory. I'm wondering though, if the ones you mention would give me a lot more than for example Corsair 3600mhz? It's an extra 70$ for the g.skill and I prefer low profile if possible
> https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categ...NGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK64GX4M2D3600C18#tab-overview



I do not know, you may want to check








RAM-Empfehlungen für AMD Ryzen und Intel Core


Welches RAM-Kit kaufen? Auch für den Juli 2020 gibt es wieder Empfehlungen aus dem ComputerBase-Forum für die Community.




www.computerbase.de





If the RAM you choose does not work well, use this
https://www.overclock.net/threads/n...-dram-on-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.1640919/


> Also, about the cpu, the new Ryzen you're mentioning seems to arrive at almost double the price of the Ryzen 3600, out of my budget  But I'm sure it'll still crush my 1st gen i7 from 2009.
> Otherwise, are you aware of any potential problems regarding my choices?



There will be cheaper versions too.


----------



## Pattelino (Oct 2, 2020)

Much thanks for the input guys  I'll wait and see what new AMD options will be available


----------

